

Homespring: A Salmon-oriented Programming Language Spec [pdf] - Bluem00
http://xeny.net/files/Homespring-Proposed-Language-Standard.pdf
"You can see that Homespring programs have a very poetic and expressive
quality. Although it is said that artists must suffer for their work, this does
not apply to HOtMEfSPRIbNG as suffering is not included among its features."
======
Bluem00
"You can see that Homespring programs have a very poetic and expressive
quality. Although it is said that artists must suffer for their work, this
does not apply to HOtMEfSPRIbNG as suffering is not included among its
features."

